# Show us your inverts



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Well richoman posted some pics of his inverts, now its everyone elses turn  
Show is your invertebrates! I'm getting a pede soon, hopefully a rubripes. Will post pics when I get it 
If you really want you can post more pics, nick


----------



## JordanG (May 17, 2011)

alex is this u from aif?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Yep  
I'm alex_1 on there. I decided that snakeluvver is a stupid name  lol


----------



## 87batesy (May 17, 2011)

i was hoping to see some cool pics..... e.g. a scorp glowing under a black light 

After seeing one myself under a blacklight im considering getting one!


----------



## snakes123 (May 17, 2011)

pythonlover123 said:


> alex is this u from aif?


 
Whats AIF?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Whats AIF?


 
Australian Invertebrate Forum. Its a bug site for all the weirdos like us 



87batesy said:


> i was hoping to see some cool pics..... e.g. a scorp glowing under a black light


 
Well hopefully someone will post some pics soon 



pythonlover123 said:


> alex is this u from aif?


 
Wait whats your username on there?


----------



## JordanG (May 17, 2011)

jorbaicoo


----------



## snakes123 (May 17, 2011)

I should have figured that one out. I wasn't thinking.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream MOST of mine


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

It seems this thread never really took off...
Im getting some mantids and phasmids on wednesday, will post pics then.


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is some pics of my inverts. The curtain web spider is a male but I also have 2 females. They are much chunkier than he is. The black rock is a female, and all of the L. marmoreus are males.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 13, 2011)

You'll never guess who i am lol
enjoy the pics


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 13, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream MOST of mine


 :0 erhm nick how do your parents put up with that amount of inverts(and other pets)

my mum got sick of my inverts and ive only got 7....(had 9)

btw loving the 
*Red Scolopendra Morsitans , definately one of the nicest pedes i have seen
*


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol hey cracks. Once again I am so jealous off all your absolutely gorgeous t's!!


----------



## Niall (Jun 13, 2011)

Not a pet but I found this little beauty the otherday. 

Wishbone spider?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 13, 2011)

i will gave to take some pics, but im afraid it'll have to wait till next week (at my dads house, my inverts are at mums)


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 13, 2011)

Niall that is an amazing looking spider, pity you cant keep any inverts in Wa , you would have some awesome species over there. Maybe send those pics into the WA museum for ID.


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love a wishbone... Have to get one...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicks parents let him get all that stuff because he is one very spoilt little boy :|


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nicks parents let him get all that stuff because he is one very spoilt little boy :|


 Brat dont you mean ...lololol


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 15, 2011)

Got some new bugs today, pics soon!
Got a tree running mantis, a garden mantis, two unidentified stick insects and one assassin bug


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 15, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> the nicest pedes i have seen[/COLOR]
> [/B]


 
thanks man, she was my fave pede, she died not long ago 

me.. a brat?, lolol
my dad likes inverts now , so now im alowed to get as much as i want 

bloody hell niall that is amazing!


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 15, 2011)

all of nicks pedes are *UGLY *

ill post a pic up of one of mine


----------



## Rocket (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm no arachnid expert but I was hoping to get some info on these two I caught today.

I'm assuming Red-headed Mouse spider (scientific name?) and a Miturga species?

Also, my apologies for the sub-par images, I did not intend to get any closer to them than I was.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 15, 2011)

here is one of my centipedes








and while im at it here is one of my scorps and can you guess what that round thin is (no people AIF)










Rocket said:


> Hi all,
> I'm no arachnid expert but I was hoping to get some info on these two I caught today.
> 
> I'm assuming Red-headed Mouse spider (scientific name?) and a Miturga species?
> ...



the first one is but im not sure about the second one


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Rocket said:


> I'm assuming Red-headed Mouse spider


 just a male Mousey.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeh thats what i thought but i couldnt remember what a male looke liked exactly


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well let me post few pics of mine tarantulas.

Here:
Poecilotheria ornata





Brachypelma auratum










Brachypelma albopilosum





Brachypelma albiceps/ruhnaui





Acanthoscurria brocklehursti















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Grammostola rosea





Eupalaestrus campestratus










Brachypelma boehmei





Lasiodora parahybana





Pterinochilus murinus










Nhandu chromatus baby





Holothele incei adult female










Poecilotheria formosa 






I have more but I think this will be enough. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 15, 2011)

just a few pics of a few of my inverts


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone have Atrax robustus? They are great!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 15, 2011)

Atrax those T's are amazing, wish we could get them in Australia! Nobody in Australia has Atrax sp as they are exotic.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

_Atrax_ sp. are Funnel-webs...


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aren't Atrax robustus native aussie species? After all, they are called Sydney Funnel Web spiders.

Thanks Snakeluvver!  I love all my babies


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> _Atrax_ sp. are Funnel-webs...


 
Oops I assumed they were a genus of Tarantula 

Yeah we can keep them then  Although I wouldnt.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Why not? Once I get experience with about 5 spiders I'm getting a Mousey or two, then a Funnel-web


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Funnel Webs are so cool, I love those spids


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Why not? Once I get experience with about 5 spiders I'm getting a Mousey or two, then a Funnel-web


 
I really wouldn't suggest getting one until you're really experienced with Tarantulas. Funnelwebs and Mouseys are both very fast and unpredictable, and one slip up could be fatal. You told me you're scared of keeping pedes, if you are too scared to keep a non-dangerous centipede I dont see how you could keep one of the worlds deadliest spiders.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I really wouldn't suggest getting one until you're really experienced with Tarantulas. Funnelwebs and Mouseys are both very fast and unpredictable, and one slip up could be fatal. You told me you're scared of keeping pedes, if you are too scared to keep a non-dangerous centipede I dont see how you could keep one of the worlds deadliest spiders.


and keep huntsmens so you have an understanding of how fast they are


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Why not? Once I get experience with about 5 spiders I'm getting a Mousey or two, then a Funnel-web


 
just let me tell you,
to have enough experience to keep f/w and mousies, you would have to have alot of big angry T's !!!

absolutely stunning atrax !!!
do you have any metalica?


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> just let me tell you,
> to have enough experience to keep f/w and mousies, you would have to have alot of big angry T's !!!
> 
> absolutely stunning atrax !!!
> do you have any metalica?



Thanks! 
Unfortunately no P. metalica's for me yet  I would LOVE to get P. subfusca, they are the best looking pokies in my opinion.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately no P. metalica's for me yet  I would LOVE to get P. subfusca, they are the best looking pokies in my opinion.


 
yes subfusca are very nice!
i love your incei!!


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> yes subfusca are very nice!
> i love your incei!!


 
H. incei are so adorable  I have a small juvie female H. incei too


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 16, 2011)

Atrax great collection mate very nice. A few people keep various species of funnel web spiders, i guess its a bit like people keeping inland taipans, they really love them and are extremely careful with them.( we hope lol)


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> View attachment 205916
> View attachment 205917
> View attachment 205918
> 
> ...


 
Thats a very nice morsitans!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 17, 2011)

all awesome specimens people, and let me say this is the most interesting yet creepy non snake thread on here im actualy going to keep an eye on this thread......during the day!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> View attachment 205916
> View attachment 205917
> View attachment 205918
> 
> ...


 
scolopendra morsitans.
where did you find it?


----------



## fugawi (Jun 18, 2011)

It was found in Warraderry state forest, in Central NSW, between Forbes and Grenfell. I've never seen a centipede so colourful, they are usually boring brown. The photo didn't do the amount of blue in the legs justice.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

yes morsitans do have alot of colour on them,
they varie so much in colour, Centipedes - a set on Flickr most of these guys are morsitans.
that colourform you found is there most common colourform, they can come in full blue, full orange and red and black and even just yellow.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream MOST of mine


 
Funny thing is only like 10 people have viewed each album


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Funny thing is only like 10 people have viewed each album


 
funny thing is you dont even have 10 inverts


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> funny thing is you dont even have 10 inverts



funny thing is when he first got into inverts he didnt try to keep a few pedes together in a enclosure with barely any substrate


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> funny thing is when he first got into inverts he didnt try to keep a few pedes together in a enclosure with barely any substrate


 
funny thing is they were stone pedes which are communal and dont need much sub


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny thing is stone pedes are crap


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

funny thing is you dont have any sort of pede


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> funny thing is they were stone pedes which are communal and dont need much sub



funny thing is if you look back i think they were E.Rubripes


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny thing is I'm getting a rubripes when I get the money.



iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> funny thing is if you look back i think they were E.Rubripes


 
Hahaha lol

lol remember this? V V V 


richoman_3 said:


> hey i accidently read the date wrong on when im getting my giant centipede ( must of been to excited ) and its next thursday im getting them. anyway i found these in my backyard while i was digging but was only able to catch one. its about 30mm so its not big. sorry for the blury pics my camera isnt good at taking pics of small insects. Also if i can keep them i would love to know how to. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

i didnt have rubripes to like 4 months into keeping inverts?


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> i didnt have rubripes to like 4 months into keeping inverts?


 
lol then they must have been giant stone pedes


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

to be honest, i dont really care what i did when i was younger, i dont think anyone does coz ofcourse i would of been stupid then.
just because i know heaps bout them now didnt mean i came into the hobby knowing everything?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

lol So dont pick on me when I ID a pede wrong? I got the right genus, for gods sake half the people in the world think theres only one type of centipede


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

when did i pick on you lol?
if it was today, then thats was just me correcting you :S

guys this is geting off topic


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, I thought this was in chit chat, that means we have to get back on topic... any more pics guys?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 22, 2011)

and just to let you know sammy, i found which thread you were talking about.
A. it was my first ever thread
B. i ASKED if i could keep 2 together
C. there was enough sub just not the write type


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahah it was like grey sand...


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 22, 2011)

Isometroides angusticaudus

Keeping it on topic


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 23, 2011)

having trouble uploading so will do a photobucket thingo on a new thread when i get it all going of some of my inverts


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 23, 2011)

Recieved my archimantis today, dead. The rolled up ball of wet tissue paper crushed him


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats no good snakeluvver, not sure what an archimantis is but still sux to get something youve been waiting for and its dead. Wil they send you another one?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 23, 2011)

Awaiting a reply, I hope they do. Archimantis are stick mantids, Australia's longest mantis that grow to over 10cm and I was looking for one for ages, this one was only a bub


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

awww, hopefully they are decent about it!


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 23, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Recieved my archimantis today, dead. The rolled up ball of wet tissue paper crushed him



thats no good how big was he

an old crappy pic but U.Elongatus


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 23, 2011)

Pic didnt work sammy.

He was only about 10mm but the guys nice enough to send me another one, he's sending me it on monday.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 23, 2011)

dont know why it didnt work becaus i copied it straight off my AIF account (same way as the other invert pics i posted here)


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 24, 2011)

One of my squama after a feed the other day, she was faaaat!
Sorry for bad pics!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 24, 2011)

Squama are buthids, right?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 24, 2011)

yup...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats strange, I assumed they were scorpionids until I saw those pics.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 24, 2011)

come theres barely any pics of inverts (we need some more of centipedes stick insects and mantids)


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry, not buthids, Bothriuridae


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 25, 2011)

My god inverts are hard to keep alive, I'm just gunna stick with reptiles. All my inverts are dead.
Maybe its just insects that are hard to keep alive? I'm gunna try pedes and arachnids and hope for the best


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 25, 2011)

inverts are the easiest things to keep alive!
get a scorp, urodacus manicatus, if you cant keep that alive, then there is definately something wrong


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 25, 2011)

lol I can keep alive a snake, a burrowing gecko and two large rainforest skinks, yet mantids just drop dead in my care!
I'll ask my mum if I can get a manicatus, because of my bad luck she'll probably let me, just to get my confidence back up. Then I'll get some T's and pedes and a goliath stick insect, but it'll take a while for me to get mantids again.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 25, 2011)

i wild black rock


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 2, 2011)

gecko-mad said:


> Isometroides angusticaudus
> 
> Keeping it on topic



forgot you had one matt.
they are a stunning scorpion, if only there was more in the hobby!, 1 species id love to see more of.

heres my guy - now with aaron (azn4114)


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 6, 2011)

Got 2 rubripes today, here's a pic of the bigger one (14cm)


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a Archimantis 2 days ago, uploaders slow at the moment so heres a link.
Archimantis latistyla | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Also thrilled that I'll be getting a very nice Scolopendra morsitans next week, will post pics when I get it. According to Nick its a very nice pede so I'm excited.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 9, 2011)

Yet another update, got two morsitans today both awesome pedes. Heres one of them.
Scolopendra morsitans | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 14, 2011)

A Flinders Range I picked up a while ago. Apparently she's gravid  

This is the first time I've picked her up, a few drops of pee almost came out lol.


----------



## Scarred (Aug 14, 2011)

87batesy said:


> i was hoping to see some cool pics..... e.g. a scorp glowing under a black light
> 
> After seeing one myself under a blacklight im considering getting one!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 17, 2011)

Great Pic Scarred


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

My favourite pede, a Central East QLD S. morsitans. Not a very unusal form but the colours are quite vibrant.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's some more spideys.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice cracks, love the third pic very beautiful T


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I took my first pede pics today at Richomans request. He's id'd one for me and is narrowing the other down but I thought I would put them up here. 
Cormocephalus aurantipes



Not yet id'd but with Richoman on the case sure that will not last long.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome pedes 
Yeah second one is definately a cormocephalus but with that genus its often hard to ID it down to species.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/spider-id-please-168928/

Anyone able to id the spider in this thread?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 28, 2011)

yep that pede is an unknown one - most likely a new species or cormocephalus strigosus or otsigmus sp. .... VERY good find.
only thought they were restricted to Taree


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 18, 2011)

Rhysida nuda by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------

